# Driver Rams Pennsylvania State Police Barracks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*PATRICK SHUSTER*
_Courtesy of The Leader Times_

EAST FRANKLIN, Pennsylvania-- A Yatesboro man faces numerous charges after he drove a van through the front doors of the state police station early today. Police said this morning they did not know why he did it.

State police said Ray Thomas Chaivarlis, 31, drove a 1988 Dodge van, loaded with potato chips meant for deliveries, through the front entrance of the building at 1:38 a.m., causing extensive damage to the exterior and lobby of the facility.

Lt. Tom Dubovi, station commander, said troopers this morning were questioning Chaivarlis as to why he drove through a grass yard and into the building, and said he could face charges of attempted homicide.

"There were three guys in the station at the time and luckily no one was injured," Dubovi said. "They had no warning that something like that was going to happen."

Dubovi said no one was in the lobby at the time of the incident and troopers had to climb through the van's rear doors to access Chaivarlis and take him into custody.

Trooper Troy Christie was working the dispatch desk, facing the lobby, at the time and said he had no idea at first what happened.

"I heard a large bang, like an explosion, and then the building shook and the lights flickered," he said. "I looked up and saw the van coming through the lobby and jumped up and yelled to the other guys to make sure they were safe."

Trooper Mickey Bowser also was in the station at the time completing paperwork. Bowser said when he saw the van, he approached with his gun drawn, not knowing why the van had crashed through the lobby.

"It was scary" he said. "We're trained to be prepared for just about anything, but we had no idea what was in the van or who was driving it."

Dubovi said Chaivarlis appeared to be intoxicated at the time and was being tested to determine his blood-alcohol level.

"We will meet with the district attorney as the investigation continues to determine exactly what charges will be filed," he said. "Right now, we are still just trying to figure out why he did it."

"This is by far the strangest incident I've ever seen," Dubovi said. "It's not everyday that someone drives a van through the front door."

Dubovi said water was temporarily shut off to the building as the van had damaged a bathroom in the lobby. Construction crews were expected to be on scene today to assess the damage and begin repairs.

Fire crews from East Franklin Township and Kittanning Hose Co. 6 Ambulance were on scene as a precaution as workers from Morris Tire Center removed the van from the building.

Dubovi asked that anyone who planning a visit to the state police station today to call first as the main entrance remained closed. The number is 724-543-2011.

Patrick Shuster can be reached at [email protected] or 724-543-1303, ext. 237.

Images and text copyright © 2006 by The Tribune-Review Publishing Co.

_Republished with permission of The Leader Times._


----------

